# أقوال أباء في براويز جميلة من تصميماتي ( 2 )



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
دي كانت المجموعة الثانية من الصور ​ 
واللي كانت المجموعة الاولى منها على الرابط التالي​ 
أقوال أباء في براويز جميلة من تصميماتي ( 1 ) ‏​ 
يارب يعجبوكم و انتظروني في المجموعة الثالثة قريبآ بإذن يسوع​ 


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووووعه يا فراشه 

جمال جدا جدا جدا 

تسلم ايدك يا فنانتنا 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

يا فروش مش هنقدر على التصميمات الجامده دى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه يا فراشه ​
> 
> جمال جدا جدا جدا ​
> تسلم ايدك يا فنانتنا ​
> ...


 ميرسي يا مان

منور الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> يا فروش مش هنقدر على التصميمات الجامده دى​


 ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا كوكي حبيبتي

نورتيني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا فروشتى

تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا دودو يا سكرة​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه الجمال دا يا فراشه *
*بجد يجننوا*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*روووعه جدااا يا فروووشه

انا طماع وخدت دول كمان

مرسي ليكي يا فنانه​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوه ديه ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه الجمال دا يا فراشه *
> 
> *بجد يجننوا*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي *​


 
الله يسلمك يا ميرو حبيبتي

ميرسي لردك الجميل دا

نورتي الموضوع يا سكر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *روووعه جدااا يا فروووشه​*
> 
> *انا طماع وخدت دول كمان*​
> 
> *مرسي ليكي يا فنانه*​


 مايغلوش عليك يا مايكل

ميرسي لردك الحلووووووووووو

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ايه الحلاوه ديه ربنا يباركك


 ميرسي جدا يا بيتر

ويباركك اخي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


>







ميرسي يا احلى دون​


----------



## basnt63 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صورفعلن جميلة


----------



## ارووجة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

روووووووعة خاصة الاولى والاخيرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك عيوني


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

basnt63 قال:


> صورفعلن جميلة


 ميرسي خالص يا باسنت على الرد الحلو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> روووووووعة خاصة الاولى والاخيرة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك عيوني


 ميرسي يا اروجة يا قمر

على تعليقك الحلووووو دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية تصاميم بتاخد العقل
شكرااااااا ليكى اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي جداااااااااااا جدااااااااااااا

اخي العزيز كليم

على الرد و التشجيع​


----------



## vetaa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*مجموعتين حلووووووين*
*واختيارك للاقوال جميل*

*وفى انتظار المجموعه التالته*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *مجموعتين حلووووووين*
> *واختيارك للاقوال جميل*
> 
> *وفى انتظار المجموعه التالته*


 
جاري تحضيرها فتوتي يا قمر :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

*اللة عليكي فنانة بجد
واختيارك للمقولات حسن جدا
الرب يباركك اختي​*


----------



## basnt63 (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مايو 2009)

حلوين موت بجد ياقمر
ميرسي ليكي​


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2009)

*منتهى الروعة يا راشة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

*تصميمات راااااااااائعه جداااا يافراشتنا الجميلة

وتستحق احلى تقييم 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة عليكي فنانة بجد​*
> *واختيارك للمقولات حسن جدا*​
> *الرب يباركك اختي*


 


basnt63 قال:


> ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 



m a r i a m قال:


> حلوين موت بجد ياقمر
> ميرسي ليكي​


 



come with me قال:


> *منتهى الروعة يا راشة*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​


 



happy angel قال:


> *تصميمات راااااااااائعه جداااا يافراشتنا الجميلة*​
> 
> *وتستحق احلى تقييم *​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميرسي كتير ليكوا على تشجيعاتكم الجميلة دي

وميرسي يا غالية على التقييم 

مش عارفة اودي جمايلك فين بجد ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*يالهوي علي الصور
بجد حلوووووووووووين اوووووووووووووي
مرسيه ليكي يا احلي فراشة موجودة في المنتدي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا جبيبة قلبي ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*ايييييييييه ده ازاى دول عدوا من تحت ايدى من غير ما ابص هههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا قمر انتى على تصميماتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

عسل يا بنت العذراء 

ميرسي حبيبتي ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2009)

*شكلهم كتير حلووو
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا سندريلا حبيبتي ​


----------



## amad_almalk (7 يونيو 2009)

صور جميله
مرسيىى علي الصور يا فراشه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا عماد

نورت الموضوع ​


----------

